# What do you think of this doe? I'm getting her!



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I don't really have the extra $200, but I do have one of those silly Nintendo Wii's I could sell . . .

http://collegestation.craigslist.org/grd/919549834.html

Luna's Sire is Lost Valley KW Cassanova*S and his pedigree is:

Sire: Gay-Mor's RA Kingwood ++*S 91 VEEE
SS: Stonewall's Raising Arizona ++S EX 91.15
SD: ARMCH Goodwood Trillium *D E AR1418 EX 93.9 National Champion '97
Dam: Goodwood Dallas Cicada *D 1xGCH
DS: MCH Goodwood KW Dallas ++ *S
DD: Tupence Kismet

Her dam is Alexander Farm BW Sunshine (1xRsJrGCh, 2x1st, 2x3rd) and her pedigree is:

Sire: MCH Twin Creeks BH Bay Watch ++ *S E AGS 90.4 Excellent
SS: Twin Creeks Brave Heart +S HES 90.0
SD: MCH Piddlin Acres Tiny Bubbles *D E
Dam: Alexander Farm Chantili Lace *D 1xRGCH
DS: MCH Goodwood Tahoe +*S
DD: Hill Country's Tamara


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: What do you think of this doe?*

Epona...she is really cute....I would trade the wii....  :thumbup:


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: What do you think of this doe?*

I agree with Toth- I love the color of her and $200?? Thats a great price!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: What do you think of this doe?*

From reading the other post, I can see there are a lot of good herd names on this girl. I'm going to see if I can get that much for the Nintendo, I never play it anyways.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: What do you think of this doe?*

Epona...maybe ask if they would like to trade... :shrug: ..there are some people that like to have wii....and cannot afford it......


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: What do you think of this doe?*

Beautiful doe, great markings, awesome pedigree, and only $200! What a steal! You should go for it!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: What do you think of this doe?*

She does look nice and those are really good bloodlines for that price. I would get her.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: What do you think of this doe?*

I just got a pm from her saying she may want to trade me the doe for the Wii!

:stars:

Edited to add: Toth . . . can you read minds? :shocked:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: What do you think of this doe?*

That would be awesome! Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: What do you think of this doe?*

She's going to be mine!!! I'm so excited!!!

:wahoo:

Oh my goodness, I can hardly wait. We're going to get her after next Sunday, because of Thanksgiving and both parties being out of town this week.

A question: She was born 4-8-08, at what age should a doe be bred for her first time?


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: What do you think of this doe?*

Wow! That is exciting!! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

unless she is a good size I would wait till spring to breed her.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Next spring, gotcha. :thumbup: 

Looks like Buck gets his new digs a little early. :greengrin:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

If she weighs 40 lbs. she could be bred now but otherwise, I'd wait till the spring (or whenever she gets to be 40 lbs.) could be sooner or later on. 

Congrats!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a doe kid who is 9 months and one who is 7-8 months. There is a HUGE difference in size and their maturity. So it depends. I dont think Jitterbug would be ready to be bred even at 9 or 10 months as she is slower growing then Gigi is. So that is a determining factor as well.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, I totally know what you mean Stacey. Our doe, Ginger was an April kid and is quite small - our June doe kids are quite a bit bigger than her and nearly two months younger. I just think it had to do with where she was raised, a huge herd and probably not the greatest care. . . . but she's a cutie.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

dont have Jitterbugs papers yet but I think she was a quad so that adds to her smallness. She was at least a triplet but I think quads. Gigi was a twin.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for your help! I'm glad I have you guys to help me make informed decisions. :grouphug:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Woo Im excited for you!!

My mum bought our family a Wii for christmas 

Shes so cute she looks a bit like olivias doe Leona :slapfloor:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats! You got a great deal!!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Congrats on the new doe! She is a lovely doe with quite the pedigree behind her. :thumbup: 

I normally choose to wait until the doe is a yearling before breeding her, unless she is a very big girl, then I may choose to breed her a month or so before her first birthday. But never before they are a good weight of at least 40 pounds or more. Just my opinion, I know many that have their Nigerians kidding by the time they reach a year, that just seems way to early and I would be nervous for the doe. So I hold off until they reach a year old, even a bit longer if they seem narrow in the rear assembly. I would wait until this Spring for sure. :wink: 

Congrats again, yep that was a good deal you struck up.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

> Shes so cute she looks a bit like olivias doe Leona


She does!! I didn't even notice that but she does look a lot like Leona.  She just got even cuter!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I just got a pm from her saying she may want to trade me the doe for the Wii!
> 
> :stars:
> 
> Edited to add: Toth . . . can you read minds? :shocked:


 I am so happy for you...see I knew they would want the wii...... :leap: :hug: 



> She's going to be mine!!! I'm so excited!!!
> 
> :wahoo:
> 
> ...


 I see :shades: the lady from craigslist deleted "This posting has been deleted by its author".
that does sound like you have yourself a new doe......  
we usually wait until they are...... a year old to breed a doe.....  
Glad I could help.....we would love to see more pics....when you get her.... :thumbup:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

the picture on CL has been deleted....so i'll need pics when you get her!!

congrats!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Oh don't you worry! Lots of pictures when she comes home! I will need to think of a new call name for her, her name is Luna . . . but so is my little dog's! :greengrin: 

I can't believe I made such a great deal! A beautiful registrable girl with a great pedigree for something that's just been collecting dust! :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that is terrific... :leap: .....you know..... you could name her wii.....LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I definately need to see piccies when you bring her home!!! Her pedigree looks really great too...theres a good many goats in her lineage that my 2 came from!

Tupence, Goodwood, Gay-Mor....all great lines!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

in the listing it said she hadnt sent in her paper work yet so I would see if you can have her registered with a different name


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

good idea stacey....


----------

